# BEEFHEART



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

I have purchased a half of beefheart and the rbp will not eat it .The pleco eats on it also my 4"oscars love it but no bites from the rbp has any body seen this before


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

try cutting it into small pieces. when you p's get hungry enough they wll eat it. I have never heard of a piranha starving because it didn't like beef.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yep what nitro said is pretty damn true ... make sure you cutt off all the fat on the Heart because they dont like that


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

:rockin: thanks i'll keep on trying but how long should i leave it in the tank before removing the bheart.just one hour or let it stand.They will eat everything else, krill shrimp, and pellets but the beefheart just sits there.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

one hour other wise you could get poolution in the tank unless you have a dam good filter system!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

Try other foods, my p's don't really care for beefheart either.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I never had succes with beef heart either...


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

what about having a bit of blood to go with it?
that may get them excited


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

most p's over 6" wont toutch it. push comes to shove they'll eat it.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

try starving your p's for about 2-3 days and then put the beefheart in there. That might get them to eat it.. The starvation method has worked great for a lot of people.


----------

